# Ultra Bright RED (>645nm) LED?



## **DONOTDELETE** (Nov 1, 2002)

Hi,

Someone on sci.electronics.design suggested I post my question here at the font of knowledge




.

I am looking for names of manufacturers of deep red LEDs, say >645nm, 30deg and >2500mcd. The last two I have some scope on, it's the colour I really need. So far I have found lumex and fema with 660nm parts. There are a few others but not high enough power. Anyone suggest others with this power?

TIA

Malcolm


----------



## LED-FX (Nov 3, 2002)

Andreas Roithner:

http://www.roithner-laser.com/

Lists 660nm 40 degree at 2typ 3 max Cd 

http://www.roithner-laser.com/SHP-LED.html

Craig has some pictures of a similar unit at

http://www.ledmuseum.org/

HTH
Adam


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (Nov 3, 2002)

Thanks for these. BTW PCB mount would suit me better (as I should have said



)


----------



## Don Klipstein Jr. (Nov 3, 2002)

Toshiba GaAlAsP LEDs seem to do well in the color area - dominant wavelength (the wavelength which describes the color) is around 645, maybe as much as 650 nm. Peak wavelength seems to be at least the usual 660 nm of this chemistry.
One of these is the Radio Shack 276-086, a jumbo 10 mm model. At 20 mA, the central hot spot brightness seems to meet the claimed 5,000 mcd. The overall beam pattern and beam size seems short of what you want however - I just measured one at 12 degrees (2.5 inch overall beam pattern diameter 12 inches from the tip of the LED). The beam pattern is a ring with a hot spot in it. But I have seen the package claim 30 degrees!

- Don Klipstein ([email protected]) (http://www.misty.com/~don/index.html)


----------

